# Wanted: ND Buckling with Blue eyes



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello everyone.... :wave: well it was 70 yesterday and snowed today... :hair: :hair: come on SPRING~~!!!!!

:help: anyway...can you all keep your eyes out for a nice white and red buckling with blue eyes? :help: I already have a beautiful buck "Kiss my Flash" and a beautiful wether from Gibson farms. But I would like to add another buck to my group. :kidblue: He must be registered and from good milking lines. I would like to start milking next year.

If you find one near Pittsburgh PA PLEASE let me know... ray: 

thanks all
Jennifer


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I don't have one now but I have a red doe with blue eyes that produces red or red and white kids with blue eyes. I am most likely going to breed her to my white blue eyed buck for kids this Fall. I am in NJ about 6hour drive from Pittsburg. Here is a link to her sister from the same kidding. It has great photos along with the pedigree. I have a photo of her on my web site she is 4Fun Special Edition but don't have the family photos. Let em know if you are interested. :wave:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you taken a look at this farm? I don't know them personally, just found their websites for ya if you haven't seen them already, but looks like they have pretty nice animals and are in PA...not sure how far from ya though.
http://www.dwarfacres.com/


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Well I don't have one now but I have a red doe with blue eyes that produces red or red and white kids with blue eyes. I am most likely going to breed her to my white blue eyed buck for kids this Fall. I am in NJ about 6hour drive from Pittsburg. Here is a link to her sister from the same kidding. It has great photos along with the pedigree. I have a photo of her on my web site she is 4Fun Special Edition but don't have the family photos. Let em know if you are interested. :wave:


I don't see the link>? But I am interested...keep me on the waiting list


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Have you taken a look at this farm? I don't know them personally, just found their websites for ya if you haven't seen them already, but looks like they have pretty nice animals and are in PA...not sure how far from ya though.
> http://www.dwarfacres.com/


YEAH.. they are a great farm.. :hug: ..I have gotten from them before....she is moving soon to Florida....we will miss her around here :sigh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I always do that... here is the link
http://tontosbarn2.webs.com/suzy.htm
that is her sister and you can see my girl on my web site although the photo of her she is shedding her winter coat. 
http://www.freedomstarfarm.com


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Too bad you are so far. I'm in Oregon. I have a doe due in two weeks who is a red chamoise with splashy white and blue eyes. Her sire put the same color, pattern and eyes on all his kids so I'm hoping her genes are as strong. She is a FF and her mom had a decent udder. Her dad's kids supposedly have great udders but I haven't seen photos. Her little first time is coming in really nice and is a beautiful shape with great teats....but not a proven line at this point....plus I generally wether all bucks out of a FF.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I know of a doe like that...that may be for sale, but no bucks.


----------

